# Book Raffle - David Millar - Racing Through the Dark



## Gert Lush (25 Feb 2017)

I was meant to put this back on sometime last year but I lost it. It has now been found while I am packing to move out so it's back up here again.

Honestly a very good book. I really enjoyed it and strangely I was reading 'hearing' his voice behind the words. 

I'll give it until Sunday 5th March and then draw a name out the hat. 

Mike


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2017)

Could you add me please. Thanks for running this.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2017)

It's probably best returning it to it's roots, so add me as well please.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Feb 2017)

Add me too please.

Graham


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2017)

And me!


----------



## stephec (26 Feb 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## Shadow (27 Feb 2017)

Please put my name on the hat too.


----------



## Killiekevin (1 Mar 2017)

Would fancy this one too


----------



## HorTs (2 Mar 2017)

I would appreciate entry also


----------



## Gert Lush (5 Mar 2017)

Voting has now closed! All votes have been counted and verified. And the winner chosen by random name picker is...

*Dramatic Pause*

Killiekevin!!

If you message me with your address I'll get it posted out to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Killiekevin (5 Mar 2017)

Nice one, looking forward to it.

Details sent


----------

